# Why SPANK When You Can SPIN?



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

I mean really?

Why indeed?

(actually it makes me envision a giant child-sized salad spinner)


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

el tongueo in cheeko


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH HHHHHH!


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
AAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH HHHHHH!










What? You no like salad?


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

I know there was discussion about this earlier - I don't understand why this ad is on MDC? Whaddup??


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Because spinning is easier, I suppose?

Come to think of it, being in a giant salad spinner might be fun, at least for the first 30 seconds or so.

Okay, too punchy. I'm taking my toys and going home for today.








boy:
My baby will sit on this thread and keep it warm.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

umm, ok really, I dont get it?
What have I missed?
Spinning your kids???


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

Since you brought it up Jen...it kinda makes me think of a giant sit-n-spin, don't know why







:


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
umm, ok really, I dont get it?
What have I missed?
Spinning your kids???

There is an ad that comes up every so often and its offering alternatives to spanking your children...the lady is holding a game spinner?


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

I think it is alternative punishments that the kid gets to spin for instead of getting a spanking. Wierd and creapy to me - doesn't jive with my parenting philosophies.


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

Do a search and you will find a couple of threads about this ad. Long story short: lots of mdc mamas annoyed (with good reason), requests for it to be taken off, response from Cynthia stating they couldn't (the spinny mama has a contract) but that the ad would not be renewed. We have to just hit refresh for another 15 days or so.


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

mainegirl is wicked funny.

:LOL


----------



## butterflyma (May 14, 2002)

Yes, that ad/program is just so illogical to me. It used to make me mad each time I'd see it. Now it makes me think random thoughts:
Why spank when you can :
...dance?
...cook?
...hug?

And other "Why -- when you can -- ?" questions that make as much sense to me as spining a wheel and coming up with random *consequences*.

Like:
Why eat when you can drive?
Why kiss monkeys when you can fly?

I can't wait until that contract is up!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*








boy:
My baby will sit on this thread and keep it warm.

Argh!!!! Do you know my six-year-old walks around saying this now??


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

BTW- It makes me envision I giant wheel of fortune type wheel with an audience shouting out "WHEEL! OF! PUNISHMENT!!!" do-do-do-dah-do-do.... And me in a slinky Vanna White dress, saying "Well, Michael, you just licked the baby for the third time. What will your conseqence be today?"


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm perfectly OK with spanking between two consenting adults. In fact, I...oh nevermind.

I kept thinking it was an ad for a spinning wheel and was encouraging moms to take up fiber arts--carding their own wool, spinning it into yarn and so forth.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Since i don't have ads, I just think of spinning round and round....


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
And me in a slinky Vanna White dress, saying "Well, Michael, you just licked the baby for the third time. What will your conseqence be today?"

*GIANT SNORK*







:


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Does it seem to anyone else that this particular ad comes up much more than any others?? Maybe it's just b/c I don't like it. How many more days???


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
BTW- It makes me envision I giant wheel of fortune type wheel with an audience shouting out "WHEEL! OF! PUNISHMENT!!!" do-do-do-dah-do-do.... And me in a slinky Vanna White dress, saying "Well, Michael, you just licked the baby for the third time. What will your conseqence be today?"









: where's the peeing my pants smilie?


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

Mainegirl is wickedly funny! Her gigantic baby is doing a wonderful job keeping this thread warm! No salad spinner for you today, baby!

I think my children would enjoy a spin every now and again! :LOL

This reminds me of the frog in a blender. Anyone see that? Yuck!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterflyma*

Like:
Why eat when you can drive?
Why kiss monkeys when you can fly?



why go do the dishes when you can post multiple silly things?
why read to the kids when you can eat girl scout cookies and watch jeopardy?

wonder if I have the record for mentioning girl scout cookies on mdc more than anyone....


----------



## Avonlea (Jan 21, 2002)

You know, i really have to wonder about who ever it was that agreeed to give that person a contract on MDc to begin with ?

Sorry, I can't even be silly about it. It really, really bothers me. makes me wonder how long we have until someone comes along and tells us all to just give the Ezzos or Pearls a chance.... or talks on GD about Hot sauce made all the diference in her home.

I had no idea MDC would allow something like that, you know? I doubt they would allow that ad in the magazine.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

I concur Avonlea.


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avonlea*
Sorry, I can't even be silly about it. It really, really bothers me. makes me wonder how long we have until someone comes along and tells us all to just give the Ezzos or Pearls a chance.... or talks on GD about Hot sauce made all the diference in her home.










I don't like the add, but I have to say, I don't see any reason to get uptight about it. This is a light thread, and the add isn't advocating spanking. Just the opposite in fact. I think what is interesting about it (getting heavy :LOL) is that whoever designed it for this site obviously didn't realize that it is an GD site. It just seems like the add was designed for the mainstreamers, and they thought that the product would fit in well with GDers.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
mainegirl is wicked funny.

:LOL

Wicked! You said wicked!

That is wicked cool.

Ayuh.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Teh funny ain't as funny if you gots to 'splain it.

So I won't!

Why 'splain when you can spin?

You know, I think that woman with the tragically bad hair may be on to something. Perhaps ALL of the world's problems could be solved by simply spinning instead!

We should write her letters of thanks.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

DOOD!

My thread got moved from TAO to GD!

The mods don't get it either!










:LOL








:







boy:







:
This is my baby and the sit on this thread dancers!


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Yea, I was wondering why this was in GD of all places.
Maybe we should come up with some GD consequences for people who put up inappropriate ads? or move threads to inappropriate fora?







:


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

The ad shows up on Parenting Multiples all the time too. I can't really tell if the ads coincide with particular threads or not.
I suppose I am all for something for parents who would otherwise spank. But why would they be here?
Maybe that product should be advertised on BBc instead! LOL
How "logical" can a consequence chosen at random possibly be?
Joline


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think ads show up randomly everywhere, regardless of what forum you are in.


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

Perhaps they put US in the spinner for our bad behavior and we just happended to end up in GD, ya know, luck of the spin and all. WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Maybe next we'll visit diapering!


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

OK, thank you. I'm not the only one. I hate this ad. It comes up every time I go to MDC. It does not fit in with this site at all. The ugly red and black colors stick out like a sore thumb. And what is up with the pressure-marketing - "If you have kids, you NEED the wheel" - ? This is not Mothering-worthy advertising. I am very disappointed and annoyed to see it here.


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

mainegirl said:


> Teh funny ain't as funny if you gots to 'splain it.
> 
> So I won't!
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerry*
Perhaps they put US in the spinner for our bad behavior and we just happended to end up in GD, ya know, luck of the spin and all. WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Maybe next we'll visit diapering!

Ok now see, THAT was teh funneh.

:LOL


----------



## mooliette (Jan 8, 2004)

I have no idea what Ad you are all talking about, I thought the subject was about dancing with your kids...lol spinning aka dancing... :LOL


----------

